# Hope not all nisan owners are like this?



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

I have a friend that has a 02 ser-v, I have an A4 and a 92 se-r. When he first got his car i told him that we should race A4 agains ser-v he said yeah but first he wanted to put in some bolt on. The next week he tells me let me put something else. Now after a month and 1/2 he has headers,coldair,exhaust. He come up to me and tell me lets race for money Im like yo let just race for the fun of it and he says no i only race for money. Everyday he comes to me telling me that he raced all this different cars(no money) like gti,lincon ls, mustan, bmw and destroy them all. So im like if u raced them why dont u race me. He also tells me that a stock ser-v is making 208hp at the crank and 175 at the wheels which i know is bullshit i ask him were he got the information from and he tells me that a guy with a suburu and his friend with a civic said so. He also said that a turbo se-r cant beat a supercharge ser-v and that his going to have another person driving the car when its finish becouse people that hook their cars to race at the track never race their car they get other people to drive them, I know that everyone here hooks their cars up so they could drive then and get better at it. Sorry for the long post but i just needed to get some anger out. Their alot more but i think this is enoght


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Your "FRIEND"...... Sucks... If Im gonna hook up my car IM gonna drive it. Anyone else will be Damn LUCKY to get behind the wheel. ANd I DONT race on the street, but I will play a little


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

randoggz said:


> *... He also said that a turbo se-r cant beat a supercharge ser-v... *


Sounds like some kindergarden shiat. Besides, thier is currently no supercharger out for the Spec V. Their are some monster b13 and b14 se-r's out their...Yet I haven't read of any Spec V's pushing more than like 210whp(if that) without nitrous.

Although, I'm sure that in time their will be some killer Spec V's.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

eh..hes full of shit...the car might make 160-175 at the wheels though. the only time anyone i know lets someone drag their car is to see if they can get a better time...unless its a all out drag car like a fuel car.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

My buddy has a new spec-v, i have a 92 se-r with 128000 miles and we ran head to head and we were right next to each other, He as intake and a nice light carbon fiber hood. As well i have eaten some 1.8's around, there not that fast. I think the downside to the spec-v's is there shifting is much sooner then that of the se-r. I wont way the spec-v isnt damn quick. As for him eating mustang gt's, if thats what he says he is eatin, he full-o-shitznit. like katana said there isnt anyway he is pushing more then 160-175 horse and thats not enough to eat the pony. 

Hail to the se-r. welcome to the forums.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

I know that the a4 aint the fast becouse of it weight but 1.8t is a good engine to get power from with easy mods. If he is racing all this other people then he shouldnt have a proble racing me. I think that hes just scare to losse so he brings up the the money thing becouse he knows im not going to race for money. Also i would race him in the se-r but he would probebly bring up an excuse.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Your friend is a tool, what is this, 'I only race for money' crap? Tell him to get his facts straight and grow up.


----------



## Mr Ryte (Oct 10, 2002)

With *friends* like that...... 

Naw man, most Nissan/Infiniti owners are pretty cool.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Not all of us are like that.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, we're not all stupid punk ass kids with more testosterone than brains that think they're all that.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

but *i'll* race you for money....


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Sounds like your friend is afraid to lose to you. heheheh....


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Fuck, after a month he already have all those mods?! It took me like almost 2 years to mod my cars to what I have now!

But still, I hate trash talking people like that. Tell him to go to the fucking track and show some slips before making comment. I hate it when newbies think they're bad ass and they have no racing experience whatsoever and then those fucks dare to come up and talk trash to ME?!


----------

